# gravely snow blower



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i just got a gravely 8179-g tractor for free with a 48"snow blower, and a 50"mower deck. the blower is missing thelift link that goes for the blower to the hydro piston. the blower has this steel rod with a plate welded to it with a pin that secuses it to the blower and pivots. the pistion just has aplate with some holes. i think the link is like a piece of pipe that slides over the rod and has a clevis on the other side that hooks up to the piston. and picturesor ideas are welcome. 


thanks mike-


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I hope you said a BIG thank you to whoever gave you the tractro. That Gravely depending on condition is worth well over $1000 with the deck and blower. Congratulations!!


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

the tractor was a former snow tractor from a local d.p.w. a very good friend of mine works their and told me it was going to be junked. on an early sunday morning with a pick-up and a trailer we picked it up. the body is very good except for some dents and some yellow curb paint on the side of the hood. the engine runs like a clock, its a 17 h.p. kohler. i also recived the curtis cab for it with the side curtains. every thing works except the pto will not disengage, but i saw an exploded view of the trans, so i think i know what is wrong. i a few weeks i will take the trans apart and fix the pto so i can use the 50" mower deck for now until the winter. i always run out of places to put snow with the plow but i think this year will not be a problem. i could blow the snow into my neighbors back yard. lol. 


any help with the lift link i greatly apreciated

thanks mike-


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So Mike,hows that new Gravely doing? Any update?


----------

